# Leaves turning upside down?



## baimoo (Feb 7, 2008)

I have had this happen a few times where the leaves of my plants start turning upside down. I don't know how the problem was fixed before but this time the plants are not recooping, instead they are dying. Does anyone know what causes the leaves to turn upside down, could it be that they are too far away from the lights?


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 7, 2008)

hmmm not sure could you take a picture?


----------



## screwdriver (Feb 7, 2008)

I thought twisting was a sign of ph problem, but more info or a pic would be helpful.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 8, 2008)

ph problem, over-fert-need a pic and more info on your grow.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 8, 2008)

could be ph , could be to much lumen intensity. they can do that or curl up with hard ridges being an indicator when they are getting to close to the light by growing up to it compared to just setting plant from flos into a room with hids and the leaves turn over or curl inward from the edges.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 8, 2008)

too much heat intensity maybe, can`t have too much light man.


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeppers,
  I would like to see a pic of this if you got one.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 9, 2008)

Yo Biamoo

Use this chart to help you determine the possible causes for whatever strange problem you seem to be having. Don't forget that your problem may not necessarily be a lack of any particular nutrient, the issue is often availability. High pH can prevent plants from absorbing vital nutrients. Extreme humidity may cause leaves to remain tissue paper thin. Take small steps in your attempts to balance your nutrient solution. It is better to under-feed your plants than to overdose them. Try adding about half of a recommended concentration as you experiment. You can always add more later.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 9, 2008)

"can`t have too much light man"



yes, yes u can....  you can have to much intensity causing leaves to curl and roll inward or turn upside down and have hard ridges where the veins are. how many yrs have you been growing ? some of these replys i get sometimes makes me wonder and not even want to kik in because its like everyone here is just trying to prove everyone else wrong. it gets really really old. do you need me to show you pics of to much intensity? im happy to help... you learn something new everyday!


----------



## Old Bud (Feb 9, 2008)

Hard to say without pics but there is a site ( www.ganjaguerrilla.net ) that has pics of plants showing deficiences, Ph problems, etc. It is convenient because he has put everything in one place. I recommend it to anyone.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 9, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> "can`t have too much light man"
> 
> 
> 
> yes, yes u can.... you can have to much intensity causing leaves to curl and roll inward or turn upside down and have hard ridges where the veins are. how many yrs have you been growing ? some of these replys i get sometimes makes me wonder and not even want to kik in because its like everyone here is just trying to prove everyone else wrong. it gets really really old. do you need me to show you pics of to much intensity? im happy to help... you learn something new everyday!


 
please do..."too much" light seems to go against the process of photo-synthesis.
by light intensity do you mean the heat coming from the fixtrure??
i`ve been growing for long enough to mess up a few crops, learn how to grow,and enjoy my finished product-things are going well thanks.


----------

